# Take the Sherriff's Advice



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Watch the video half way down the page. If you, your wife or girlfriend does not want to get their CCL show them this!

http://www.wyff4.com/r/29638219/detail.html


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Amen! Now that's a Sheriff!


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopefully that'll help show my girlfriend that she really needs one


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

he got my vote!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, if that guy ran for president, he'd get my vote. Damn, saying it like it is.:smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Bet his deputies never ask a woman if she has a CCW for that.

AFS


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

He would have my vote!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

:smt1099


----------

